# I need to remove 12" tile kitchen floor prior to hardwood floor installation



## barend51 (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been hired to finish the kitchen that I remodeled earlier this year now that the client has more funds. The hardwood flooring installers want the tile and grout ripped up prior to installation to get a flat level surface. Is this just a matter of breaking the tile and easily removing them and the grout or will this be a nightmare of constantly chipping away the hardened old tile adhesive and such? I wonder why they can't just install on top of the tile. It is as level as the concrete floor beneath I would assume. Any advice on taking up the tiles easily?


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

It could be either...however, of the tiles aren't cracked


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

jarvis design said:


> It could be either...however, of the tiles aren't cracked


Let's try that again!
If your tiles or grout aren't cracked, chances are you are chipping away. A large hammer drill with a wide chisel is helpful. You may have to grind down the old thinset however


----------



## barend51 (Sep 4, 2012)

No, it's their original kitchen floor so the tiles are all solid and in there. It looks like it might be a pain then to remove them. I was going to rent a big hammer drill with that exact tip you were talking about. Better get some really good goggles!!


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

why not rent one of these bad boys?:thumbup:


----------



## barend51 (Sep 4, 2012)

that looks perfect! what would you actually call that? ill be in san diego so i'm sure there will be a place with it!


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

Tile remover, electric


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Better see what's under that tile before you give them a price---

could be Durrock set with thinset and screws---could be right over the subfloor--could be over 1/4" milti ply or Luan---

Find out what you are up against---


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

There's a reason the installers aren't chomping at the bit to do the demo.


----------



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

You better take Mikes advise on this one or you will be working that job as a hobby LOL


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

mikeswoods said:


> Better see what's under that tile before you give them a price---
> 
> could be Durrock set with thinset and screws---could be right over the subfloor--could be over 1/4" milti ply or Luan---
> 
> Find out what you are up against---


A thousand times this. 

Offer to swing by and knock up one tile to see what the deal is. Few things are harder than removing a thinsetted CBU or gypsum product that's been screwed in. In the past, I had to remove a floor that had denshield and plywood thinsetted down and was screwed into the joists with 3" screws. After a day of struggling with it, I ended up replacing the floor joists and don't regret it.

That said, it might be tiled over a mud base, which is pretty easy to take up with a 2 lb sledge and some gloves. Also, a lot of homes in the past had mdf as their substrate. SUPER EASY.

So it could be the difference between an hour of demo, or 12.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Ethos said:


> After a day of struggling with it, I ended up replacing the floor joists and don't regret it.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

Kowboy said:


>


I had damaged the joists so much just trying to pry that stuff apart that they pretty much needed to be replaced. It wasn't too bad as it was over a crawl space.


----------

